# Breeding questions



## MantisMart (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey. I have some breeding questions. I would love if someone could answer them.

1. Can I mate them loose in a room on the floor. Many people say upside down in a mesh cage is best, but I think a room could be better. And do they HAVE to be upside down? I know it helps the male escape, but can't the male just run off?

2. How old is too old for the male or female to mate.

3. will the female produce egg sacks immediately after mating? Or does it happen gradually?

4. I watched the video about breeding pinned to this forum by bugsincyberspace. He mentioned that if the male dies, it most often happens during the actual mating process and isn't the escape. If this is true, could I just like watch them for a few hours. Ill end up watching tv and them at the same time.

5. How much should I feed the female prior to this? And is it possible to leave crickets in the room with her, so she can hunt while the male does his thing.

6. Can I feed the female while she is mating?

Thankyou for the time!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 29, 2020)

1. Yes, you can, but a mesh cage is suggested because it's easier for the male to connect when he's upside down, and being upside down does help him escape.

2. There's not really an age limit, but if he isn't energetic or physically capable of mating then he's probably too old.

3. No, she will lay when she's ready, mated or not. Most females start laying when they are 1 or 2 months adult. 

4. This is true, and yes, watching them is suggested. I always watch my mating pairs. Keep a dowel/pencil and some tweezers handy just in case you need to intervene. 

5. As much as she'll take.

6. Yes.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Jul 29, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> If this﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ ﻿is true, could I just like watch them for a few hours. Ill end up ﻿watching﻿﻿ ﻿tv﻿ and them at the same time.﻿


I was mating my Rainforest and he was well connected and everything looked great. I glanced away for literally 2-3 seconds and when I glanced back, she had dropped her roach and had him in a death grip. I tried to intervene but had a choice of possibly injuring my female or let her finish him off. I choose the latter. Poor guy.  It can happen in a flash and she may have half of him eaten before the end of the commercial.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 29, 2020)

thanks for the responses. Should I watch them the whole time? Some say it can take days.



Synapze said:


> It can happen in a flash and she may have half of him eaten before the end of the commercial.






MantisGirl13 said:


> watching them is suggested


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 29, 2020)

Watch them as much as you are able, but like @Synapzesaid, it can happen in a flash, even if you are watching. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 29, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Watch them as much as you are able, but like @Synapzesaid, it can happen in a flash, even if you are watching.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


What’s the average amount of time it will last?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 29, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> What’s the average amount of time it will last?


Honestly depends on the mantids. I've had pairs last two hours and pairs last 5 days.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 29, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Honestly depends on the mantids. I've had pairs last two hours and pairs last 5 days.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Wow, that's a long time. I'll just watch them the 1st couple hours, and then just let them be. Thanks for answering my questions.


----------

